# Lubricating Electrical connectors



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

My hook up cable is getting tighter and higher at the van end. Also my trailer's electrical connector is the same - takes loads of effort to plug and un-plug.

But I've noticed on sites the hook up points look like they have had some sort of lubricant applied - because dust seems to stick to them and they smear if you run your finger across the plastic that shields the contacts.

Anyone know if there is a suitable spray (or other form of) lubricant that's safe on electrics?

I've tried electrical contact cleaner and that's not improved them.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would give them a good clean off/out. lubrication and electrics do not mix.it is mainly dust and road dirt that accumulates over time.

cabby


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

A little silicone grease on the connector pins and a little silicone or beeswax polish or even a candle, rubbed dry on the plastic should keep you sliding nicely.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

surely any grease or polish put on an external side will attract dirt and result in a buildup of residue again.If that was the answer then why is there not a sachet supplied with the sockets.Just give them a dam good clean.However if I am reading this wrong and it is the plastic components that are the problem do as directed by Aultymer.

cabby


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi - thanks for all replies so far. 

It is the electrical contacts that are the problem, not the plastic. It's like the metal-on-metal has become too dry and is just not sliding any more.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd give it a good blast with GT85, plastic and pins, worked well on my trailer connection.

HTH


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spray of WD40 then wiped off dry and clean


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Best thing for electrical connections is something like Vaseline, it does not contain anything that will affect the surface of the connector parts, unlike ordinary grease which should NOT be used.

Plastics tend to get 'grippy' with age and dirt, but as has been said before, adding anything that will attract yet more dirt will not be a good move.

Clean the plastics with White Spirit and spray a very light coat of silicone release fluid onto the mating surface and wipe off any excess.

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

WD40 
Silicon grease (clear variety)
Vaseline
Axle grease (without additives)
Hypoid 90 (without additives)


Not organic stuff like beeswax though as it attracts water after a while.

The reason these connectors get gritty is that most of us do not bother to turn off the battery charger, fridge, water heater etc when we plug or unplug so the pins arc each time pitting the surface.

I am equally guilty!

C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Silicone spray.
Thats all.
Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Def not silicone Dave. My lad says Servisol No 10. 
Clive, hypoid, it will smell like cat wee!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Def not silicone Dave


Please explain???


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Would that be English moggy or Siamese posh pussy?

C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rowley said:


> Def not silicone Dave. My lad says Servisol No 10.
> Clive, hypoid, it will smell like cat wee!!


With respect.
Servisol 10 is a contact cleaner i.e. solvent cleaner.
A lubricant is required in this case.
If the pins are corroded simply give them a rub with fine emery paper and then apply silicone.
Biut bear in mind that any lubricant will eventually be worn off.

I have been in the business too long.
Dave p


----------

